# تكلفة مشروع الالياف الضوئية



## د.عمرو فتوح (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسجل بداية اعجابى و احترامى لمنتداكم الجميل ..

و جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمونه لنا

و لى استفسار عاجل .. لو سمحتم 

اريد ان اعرف دراسة جدوى مبسطة و مختصرة عن مشروع مصنع الياف ضوئية 
optic fibers
يعنى .. من ناحية المساحة و راس المال .. و العمالة و ايضا المواد الخام ... هل يتم تصنيعها بالمصنع ام يتم استيرادها ؟

و ما هو الاستخدام الامثل لمنتج المصنع ؟

و ما هو عائد الربح ؟
و هل يكون على المدى البعيد ؟

و ايضا .. هل هذه المشاريع الصناعية الهندسية رائجة فى مصر ؟
و ما مدى التنافس فيها ؟​


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اظن انه يتم استيرادها
رايت برنامجا عن صناعتها في المانيا
لا تحتاج مساحة كبيرة لكن تحتاج الى علو ( عدة طوابق ) 
ولكن تحتاج الى تقنيات عالية و يد عاملة مؤهلة جدا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لشعيرة الفايبر أوبتك فمصانع محدودة في العالم تصنعه منها فوجيكورا اليابانية و دراكا الدنماركية و لوسنت و كورننق الأمريكيتان 
لكن كيابل الألياف البصرية فهي تصنع في مناطق عديدة في العالم من ضمنها السعودية
أنا زرت مصنع الشرق الأوسط في الرياض mefc و وجدتهم يستوردون شعيرات الألياف البصرية و يصنعون منها كيابل بموديلات مختلفة بحسب احتياج الشركات


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (21 مايو 2011)

انا تكلمت عن عن الشعيرات اما الباقي فسهل نسبيا


----------

